# New Ridgid port. generator bonded neutral ?



## expidia (Nov 5, 2015)

Trying to just unbond the neutral on the generator.
But would also like to get the job done right using the transfer switches we bought and installed one so far which needs a neutral switching accessory that this reliance switch does not make for this particular switch.

For connecting to the 30 amp receptacle we installed on the outside of the house in order to plug it into the service panel through a new reliance transfer switch we mounted next to it.

When not using as a portable unit I've read that one needs to unbond the neutral on the generator (make the neutral floating) We tried unhooking the white wire jumper (in the middle of the pics) that was connected to the ground, but still no power at the switch. 

But when I unhooked the neutral from the generator (as a test) I did get power at the switch but when I went to test it flipping only one breaker to the generator position . . . I fried the ac adapter for his modem which was on that circuit. I guess by disconnecting the neutral totally at the generator as a test I was sending 220 (black and red legs to the switch without the neutral connected.

From what I've read on various forums and here too, all I would need to do is disconnect that white jumper off the grounded lug with the green grounding wire still leaving that ground connected which is what I first tried.

Equipment: rigid 6800 w. Mod rd906814p (2 weeks old)
http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?31410CRK
This Reliance switch we installed does not sell the neutral switch accessory.
So we ordered a generac switch and a neutral switch but have not installed this one yet to try

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Generac-6294/p8533.html




We'd like to do this job right rather than just unbond the neutral at the generator. But I'd like advice on why unhooking the white jumper did not allow power from the generator to the switch too?

In the panel I did bond the green ground to one side of the panel neutral bar and the white neutral to the other side of the neutral bar. Would this make a difference with the generator switching the current off to the switch? Should I have attached both on the same side neutral lugs on the panel?

What am I still doing wrong?

Also, if no one here is knowledgable enough on this issue to help us out, can anyone recommend an electrician or company in the albany ny area that is experienced with portable generator installations and could come out and do a service call to solve our problem?
thx


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Disconnecting the jumper should make the generator "floating neutral."

First of all do you get 240 vac out of the generator when it is NOT connected to the transfer switch. Lets eliminate that as a problem first. 

I really like "interlocks" instead of the transfer switch you are using. They are a lot simpler and you have much less wiring to do, not to mention that using the panel manufacturer's interlock is usually MUCH cheaper.

Both neutral bars should be bonded together in your panel so that should not be an issue. 

Post some pics of your installation or at least a schematic.


----------



## expidia (Nov 5, 2015)

aandpdan said:


> Disconnecting the jumper should make the generator "floating neutral."
> 
> First of all do you get 240 vac out of the generator when it is NOT connected to the transfer switch. Lets eliminate that as a problem first.
> 
> ...


Haha, thx for the response, you sir are amazing! I hung up from my son 5 min ago and had already driven down to a local electrical shop this AM and they were nice enough to talk with him about our situation for like an hour. They too suggested an interlock instead of the transfer switch just as you just did. We've been bantering around for several weeks on this issue and no one told us about this option. The people he spoke with are sending out one of their generator techs to look at our installation. They said HD sells interlocks and they come with install instructions too. Now we can send back both the transfer switches we bought.
i'll have him get me the name of the shop as ill post it here incase anyone in my area needs a reputable local shop to deal with!

Here is that local shop that went out of their way to help us:
Ambrose Electric  
Electrician
Address: 790 Watervliet Shaker Rd # 2, Latham, NY 12110
Phone518) 783-0741


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I've bought them on ebay, better price, same thing, good instructions, including pics for YOUR load center.

Mur 100 Murray Siemens Generator Interlock Kit 100 Amp Panel Transfer Switch | eBay

As I recall, it was this forum that pointed me in that direction also.


----------



## expidia (Nov 5, 2015)

exmar said:


> I've bought them on ebay, better price, same thing, good instructions, including pics for YOUR load center.
> 
> Mur 100 Murray Siemens Generator Interlock Kit 100 Amp Panel Transfer Switch | eBay
> 
> As I recall, it was this forum that pointed me in that direction also.


Thx I'll check it out!
The pic of it was really helpful as now I can see exactly what an interlock does and how it does it!


----------

